# emerge openoffice mit Laptop && Desktop

## uhai

Mein alter Laptop hat einen Coppermine-Prozessor und ist mit emerge openoffice sicher ewig beschaeftigt. Abgesehen vom Festplattenplatz - 20 GB, kaum etwas frei.

Irgendwo habe ich mal etwas gesehen, das Portage auf zwei Rechnern arbeiten kann. Mein Desktop und mein Laptop gehen beide ueber einen Router (Dlink) ins Internet.

Kann ich diese Verbindung nutzen, um Portage die externen USB-Laufwerke des Desktop nutzen zu lassen? Was brauche ich, um die Rechner zu verbinden und die Laufwerke freizugeben und damit Portage beide Prozessoren nutzt?

uhai

----------

## schachti

Willst Du den (USB-Festplatten-)Speicher oder den Prozessor eines anderen Rechners nutzen? Ersteres geht unter anderem mit Samba und NFS, letzteres mit distcc.

----------

## uhai

Beides, Festplatten und Prozessor.

Samba dachte ich, brauche ich nur, wenn ich mit windows und Linux gemeinsame Resourcen nutzen will.

Die Doku zu distcc scheint ja recht umfangreich... Da werde ich erst lesen und lernen, bevor ich da herumprobiere...

uhai

----------

## few

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

die Kurzzusammenfassung (die ich vor einigen Tagen benutzt habe) lautet:

/ des alten Rechners per nfs exportieren

das / des alten Rechners auf dem neuen mounten

/var/tmp/portage des neuen Rechners an die selbe Stelle im nfs-share mounten

und dann chroot

Edit:

-wenns dir nur um OpenOffice geht möchtest du vielleicht openoffice-bin installieren

-falls du das ganz wie oben geschrieben machst, mach vorher emerge --sync (oder eix-sync) auf dem laptop selber (also nicht per chroot vom neuen Rechner aus), das dauert sonst viel länger

----------

## uhai

Die Kurzzusammenfassung liest sich echt gut..

Mein Laptop:

i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel

Mein Desktop:

i686 AMD Athlon Authentic Athlon

Wenn ich die Diskussion richtig verstanden habe, lege ich damit evtl. ein System lahm..., oder?

Das kann ich mir nicht leisten, nur um mein Openoffice an die neuen Use-Flags anzupassen...

uhai

----------

## few

Also solange beide Systeme die gleich Architektur haben sehe ich da kein Problem. Im worst case geht openoffice dann nicht. Ich hab den Tag an die 100 Pakete kompiliert (unterandrem gcc) und die gehen alle. War auf nem Athlon64 X2 mit 32 bit System für nen PIII-800.

----------

## musv

Ich denk mal, du meinst das hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

Allerdings nutzt dieses Prinzip kein distcc sondern nur die Leistung des stärkeren Rechners. Wobei ich mir sowieso nicht sicher bin, ob OpenOffice überhaupt von distcc Gebrauch macht.

----------

## uhai

ist der Einsatz von distcc denn vom Paket abhaengig? Ich dachte, das laeuft ueber portage...

uhai

----------

## py-ro

Distcc bringt immer nur dann was, wenn da Paket parallel gebaut werden kann, also mit MAKEOPAT="-jx".

Ansonsten wird immer nur eine Instanz erzeugt, was im bestenfall dann nur auf dem schnelleren läuft, wobei man bedenken muss, dass der overhead für das veschieben anfällt, was einen guten teil des Vorteils wieder auffrisst.

Py

----------

## musv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ist der Einsatz von distcc denn vom Paket abhaengig? Ich dachte, das laeuft ueber portage...

 

Manche Pakete sind auch bekannt dafür, daß sie nicht unter Einsatz von distcc fehlerfrei durchcompilieren. Da wird dann im Ebuild der Einsatz von distcc für dieses Paket von vornherein ausgeschlossen.

----------

